
Analyze a Python library's dependencies - orkohunter
http://orkohunter.net/depends/
======
brudgers
It would probably help to add some text to the page saying what it is, e.g.
"Check the dependency of a Python Library". For other people, a project is
usually much less obvious than it is to its author to a surprising degree.

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
orkohunter
Thank you very much for the suggestion.

